# Application Methods



## OCDT.Wannabe (30 Oct 2011)

Hey guys, 8)
I was wondering if I could apply for the ROTP online, and if anybody did so how did it go?
The reason is that the CFRC i was hoping to apply to has turned into a CFRO,
and now the closest one to my place is an hour away, and transportation can become an issue.
Thanks for hearing me out!
HRM 
....
PS. HAVE A GREAT HALLOWEEN!
 :BCat:  :witch: :franksmonster: :vamp: :ghost: :raven:
I wanted to use the new emoticons...


----------



## aesop081 (30 Oct 2011)

OCDT.Wannabe said:
			
		

> closest one to my place is an hour away, and transportation can become an issue.



You are going to have to visit a recruiting center in person early on anyways, you had best use your time and energy in solving your transportation issue.


----------



## sola931221 (30 Oct 2011)

Hi, I did mine like towards the end of September (this year) through online without any issue. It was more convenient.
I also live quite a distance from the recruitment centre too so I thought online application would suite for me do it right a way without making the trip to there.
After submitting the application through online, you get the confirmation from the recruitment centre and they ask you to send other information through mail then, the process continues.

Hopefully my information was helpful.
Good luck.


----------

